# [SOLVED] Laptop via HDMI to TV Color problems



## Karolis (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello, i have a problem with my Laptop connected to TV via HDMI, it looks like this








When i connect everything is Ok for about 30min to 2hours and than suddenly colors changing ,than i have to unplug or change resolution to back for normal anyone can assist me and tell how to fix? I have sony Vaio notebook and Radeon 4570 graphic card. Im using same TV and HDMI cable for my console and no problems.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop via HDMI to TV Color problems*

First thought would be the laptop/video chipset is overheating. What resolution are you pushing? What changes are you making to get it working again?


----------



## Karolis (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Laptop via HDMI to TV Color problems*



Dogg said:


> First thought would be the laptop/video chipset is overheating. What resolution are you pushing? What changes are you making to get it working again?


So, i updated my graphics card and than changed pixel format to full RGB and looks like this options helped me, yesterday in about 6 hours no color change and today aswell no problems. And resolution is 1920x780. maybe this helps for anyone else who encountered same problem.


----------

